# recurve bow speeds



## dooly (Aug 26, 2009)

im new to the world of recurve bows and was wondering what speeds were required for deer hunting. Im shooting 150fps right now through the crono with my current set up and that seemed a little slow to me. what do yall think?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Speed isnt required *


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

With recurves its not all about speed but as with compounds it doesnt hurt...I killed a huge doe a couple years ago with a 47# Martin Super Diablo drawn to 29.5 in. shooting a 578 gr. carbon total weight frontloaded with 300 grains of broadhead/brass insert and 2 1/16 in. wide broadhead, 149 fps.. it blew through like she wasnt there and made a hole you could stick your fist in on exit. Shot a 200# buck with same bow with a 2113 aluminum, 125 gr. 4 bld. stinger quartering slighty to me at 22 yds and it blew through him also.. speed was around 160fps... Also shot 6 other deer with recurves shooting in the high 180`s to low 190`s with lighter arrows and blew through them also... If you can bareshaft you arrow w/fieldpoint and it flies perfectly straight and hits where your aiming then your good to go... Went back to shooting a compound last season because I was having a string of hitting deer high in the shoulder and losing them....I practiced thousands of shots a week and was better then average shot but with a recurve its all mental and if you start thinking about messing up, guess what you will.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

A sharp cut on contact broadhead and a well placed shot will serve you much better than a lot of speed...I'm shooting a whopping 176 fps w/my 50# Bear Takedown and an arrow just shy of 500 grains...but the doe I smoked this year didn't care how fast or slow it was going. Good luck.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

yup, recurves arent really designed for speed like compounds are. like the other said a cut on contact head and the skill to hit the right spot is all you need


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Speed is overrated.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

That does seem a little slow,but I wouldn't worry about speed at all with a recurve


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

I think you would be more accurate with more speed, but it isn't necessary for penetration.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Killed a doe last year with a 40# Hoyt shooting a 465gr arrow 146fps. Stay with a 2 blade cut-onp-contact broadhead.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Never ever knew how fast my recurves shot but they seemed to do the job.
From 45#s through 55#s on 38 kills from 1958 through mid 70s. Taking the old 60# Recurve for Hogs 1st week of June & Antelope in Aug. if drawn.

I remember being at Clinton, Indianas big Bowhunter jamborie back in the day & recurves going thru the chronagraph there were 150 to 165 the highest I remember seeing.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

As said---speed isn't a big deal. Granted I bounce back, and forthe with recurve, and compound, but I have taken ALOT of deer with a recurve. I can tell you that the fastest with lighter arrows in my current recurve was about 196. When hunting deer my arrows--total weight is around 500 grains tipped with Snuffers, or the like. ALL----ALL the deer I have taken with my recurve were within 20 yards--only ever took one just over that yardage range---complete pass throughs. Although I enjoy my compounds--I grew up with a basic bow in the 1970's, and it served me WAY MORE than well. You will be fine.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

Forgot to mention the 500 grain arrows average speed was about 180--186----The deer certainly didn't know, or care how fast the arrows were.


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

!!


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Speed is definitely important otherwise we could simply throw an arrow instead of shooting it using a bow. At 150 fps though, you've got more than enough speed, assuming your arrow weighs at the very minimum 500 grns. You can use one of the many KE or Momentum calculators out there.

Here is one that does both...

http://www.stlbowhunters.com/calculators.htm


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm in the 175-180's with my 60# BF Extreme limbs and +500gr arrows, 30.5" draw. As most folks have said it's not all about fpe when it comes to recurves.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

In the 50's and 60's 150 fps was probably normal. Now with height tech limbs and strings you can do better. But that will definitely kill a deer if he head is sharp and the shot placement is good, assuming a decent hunting weight arrow.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

trad section.....


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

In Iowa before compound bows; the regulations required a 45 lb. bow.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Speed is overrated.....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


....and hunting skills are underrated!


----------

